# Ck20 hst issues starting



## Moose48 (Apr 27, 2021)

I have a 2011 ck20s hst. Having issues starting occasionally. Thought it was fuel related at first, thinking maybe electrical now. It turns over but won't fire.
First time it wouldn't start I bled the fuel system and it fired up.
Second time it wouldn't start I bled the fuel system and checked the fuel stop solenoid which appeared to be working (could also hear it click when turning key on). Ended up replacing the relay fuse and fired right up.
Third time it wouldnt start (which was today) I changed the fuse right away. Nothing. So I bled the fuel line. Nothing. Was going to turn it over again and noticed the fuel stop solenoid didn't 'click' when I turned the key. The next time I turned the key it 'clicked' and the tractor fired right up.
So I'm wondering if I have a bad relay, or a bad fuel stop solenoid? Any input appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check for 12V at the solenoid valve next time it quits. If it has power and doesn't click, replace it. If it doesn't have power, check the relay.


----------

